# V.A HISA grant



## floppodog (Dec 19, 2012)

Check into the following grant available for veterans. This is a maximum 1 time grant from the VA that allows certain improvements to a veterans home. Do not discount and say I am not elegiable, talk to your VA rep. to get the forms and submit. I was approved.

http://www.prosthetics.va.gov/psas/HISA2.asp


----------

